# Any idea of car import cost from oz



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all
I haven't been on for a while but I sold up in the uk and shipped my stuff to Spain in April .
Needing to swerve the probable capital gains tax on our house sale in the uk we have taken a massive tour of Australia which involved buying a car. 
I really like the car and was wondering if anyone has an idea of costs for importing it from Oz to Spain. Not the container costs, just the import and iva and stuff like that.
Thanks all.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

What kind of car and what age is it? It will be easier if the same type of car has been sold in Spain.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> Hi all
> I haven't been on for a while but I sold up in the uk and shipped my stuff to Spain in April .
> Needing to swerve the probable capital gains tax on our house sale in the uk we have taken a massive tour of Australia which involved buying a car.
> I really like the car and was wondering if anyone has an idea of costs for importing it from Oz to Spain. Not the container costs, just the import and iva and stuff like that.
> Thanks all.


The costs - in terms of shipping it and everything - would no doubt outweigh any
possible benefits of importing your faithful steed into Spain.

Unless your car is a 'one off' never will see the like's of it again. Then I'd assume that your
car in Oz - is like any other mass produced car. You just need to seek out the appropriate Car
dealer in Spain, to get the same make and model car, here in Spain.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

el romeral said:


> What kind of car and what age is it? It will be easier if the same type of car has been sold in Spain.


Hi, it's a Toyota Prado Gxl 2007. I have a quote to ship it to Barcelona but need to know the import costs to see if it makes sense


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

rewdan said:


> Hi, it's a Toyota Prado Gxl 2007. I have a quote to ship it to Barcelona but need to know the import costs to see if it makes sense


Nice set of wheels, can see why you would want to keep it as you know the car.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Yep, I can get it to Barcelona for around £1000, it's the other costs I need to know.
I get to Sydney in 2 weeks and will only have 1 week to sell it so probably have to go to a dealer who will probably rob me. Thus looking at the other option of shipping it and keeping it.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is what I found, not sure how accurate it is but.....



> Taxes for vehicles from non-EU countries include the following:
> 
> - 10 percent import duty (IPSI, Impuesto sobre la Producción, Servicios e Importación) based on the original market price with reductions based on age of the vehicle, payable at customs offices
> 
> ...


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Pazcat, that seems similar to the uk import rates so makes sense.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Make sure that you can get an EU certificate of conformity for it before spending any money on it.

If you can't register it with that certificate to prove that it is an EU compliant vehicle, you may have to pay for a private one off homologation.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

If you are changing residence to Spain you may be able to avoid the vat and import taxes. Depends on timing, as well as how long you have owned the car. If it's less than 6 months, forget it. Otherwise, check into importing as personal household goods. Could save a bundle.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Melissa58275 said:


> If you are changing residence to Spain you may be able to avoid the vat and import taxes. Depends on timing, as well as how long you have owned the car. If it's less than 6 months, forget it. Otherwise, check into importing as personal household goods. Could save a bundle.


There's a pretty mean deadline for getting it in as personal goods ( goods & chattels ) of between 30 to 60 days depending on the region of Spain you register it with.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

My residency will not happen for another 6 months, I will be remaining a uk resident. So I was wondering if I can drive the Australian registered car in Spain. The car will be legal in Australia and insured. Do I get the same 6 month allowance as I would with a uk registered car before I have to import it?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

rewdan said:


> My residency will not happen for another 6 months, I will be remaining a uk resident. So I was wondering if I can drive the Australian registered car in Spain. The car will be legal in Australia and insured. Do I get the same 6 month allowance as I would with a uk registered car before I have to import it?


Depends on whether you propose driving your Australian registered car on Australian
motor insurance in Spain. So a phone call to your motor insurance company would
answer that one. Naturally as it's your 'pride & joy' you probably have it on fully
comprehensive motor insurance. If the Aussie motor insurance is anything like a
UK one - they will only cover you for upto 30 days on fully comprehensive after which
if your still abroad with your car, you automatically default to third party fire and
theft for the remaining 5 months.

There again - as Australia has few foreign countries in it's neighbourhood - the Aussie
insurance company probably only insures you for Australia, due to lack of demand
for insurance cover abroad.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd just sell it and get another Land Cruiser in Spain, its not worth all the hassle.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> I'd just sell it and get another Land Cruiser in Spain, its not worth all the hassle.


I would say it may well be worth the hassle as most Land Cruisers in Spain will likely be over priced, under serviced and generally trashed :caked:


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, decided to take a painful loss and take a dealers money in Oz!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

We moved to spain from Australia in november2014 via germany we shipped ournew lefthand drive Hyundai IX20 to germany as a transit vehicle registered it in germany,got the German logbook and european specs certificate, drove it in germany for 6 months and then we moved to spain ,registered it here within 4 weeks ,total cost including shipping from Brisbane to munich all taxes paperwork and inspetions in germany and Spain 3450 euros


----------

